

Top countries expatriates in Tech want to go to - julien421
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/here-top-10-countries-expatriates-tech-want-go-julien-barbier

======
julien421
Hello all, we have computed some data to better understand where people in
Tech would like to work abroad. We thought we would share the data with
everyone. Hope you like it :)

